# Very Slow Download Speeds



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey all.


Recently my download speeds have been Extremely slow. I pay for the 512k Service, but because i have been with Blueyonder Broadband for so long they gave me a free upgrade to 4MB. My Download speeds however are around 15-30kb/s when downloading from Rapidshare or other websites. It used to be around 300-350kb/s. Im no good with Internets/Networking but i know something isnt right.

Im going to phone the ISP tomorrow and ask what speeds im getting/Should be getting, But i was just wondering if anyone had any advice on how to bump the speeds up?

Thanks alot 

Liam


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you gone to places like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ or http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest and run a speed test? If so, what does it show? For instance, here's mine from Speakeasy.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

speak easy = 

Last Result:
Download Speed: 263 kbps (32.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 288 kbps (36 KB/sec transfer rate)


dslreports =










Looks slow to me. This was with MSN only running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that is really slow for a 4mbit service!

Are you connected to a broadband router? Have you tried a connection directly to the modem for a speed test?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You need to run a speed test from a local UK server. Running the test from the server in California as shown on your speed test will clearly color your speed test results very slow. 

The transit time between the UK and California is around 180 ms (assuming no network congestion) and will cause TCP to respond very poorly.

Use this link - http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest

look at the bottom and select an UK server from the list.

JamesO


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Im connected straight to the internet, there are no routers etc involved.


Heres some Speeds from different tests in the UK

*Speed test
Wait a moment 

Your link from us appears to be about 3.958923Mb/s

For a fast ADSL internet link, look at http://sod.ms/

Want to test for upload?

3.958923Mb/s 3958923 468660 4692440 8.961970 *



Tiscalli Speed test
*
Your current bandwidth reading is:

7.29 Mbps

which means you can download at 932.9 KB/sec. from our servers.*


Bulldog

*Result
Time to download: 10.985 seconds
File size: 5040KB
Throughput: 3743.9 kilobits per second
Throughput: 458.8 kilobytes per second*



These all seem good speeds, but when i download from rapidshare or P2Ps or anything like that i only get around 50-100kb/s if im lucky.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It could be your ISP has a cap on download speeds from sites like those. Trying to discourage you from going there.


----------

